# Bianchi Eros?



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

A friend told me he saw a Bianchi in a pawn shop and I headed right over as I am looking to upgrade my current ride.

It appears to be a 2006 Bianchi Eros with Mirage components and Mavic wheels. The fit was perfect but I didn't ride it as I thought the price was a bit high. They are asking 650. Isn't this a bit much for a 6yr old bike that retailed for 1100?


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

I was tempted by this Eros frameset that has a final bid suggesting that $650 may not be that bad a deal.
BianchiEros


----------



## lambretta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion.

After sleeping on it, I'm probably going to hold off. 

The components are low end and I really want a lugged frame (purely aesthetics.) I would also just want to upgrade the components in the future as they are low end and equivalent to what my current bike has. 

Need to be patient and save for a nicer bike not just a new bike.


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

650 is a good price for an 06 Eros.. Iam actually selling mine at the same price with campy 8spd parts mirage/veloce mix.. here check out photo of my 01 eros made in Italy frameset..


----------

